# 1st time PC builder! Are these PC Components Compatible?



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg

Are all these compatible? Im a 1st time PC builder?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am sorry but well the link doesn't have any thing on it. It will only work on your system sorry. Hey it happens. If you can get the working link up I will help you out.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Check to see if this link works


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

still no sorry. Try to post all the links to the parts separately.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at these

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over the link posted by dai.
If you want to post a proposed build list each component by Brand & Model Number.
Mobo
CPU
GPU
RAM
PSU.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Computer case: Newegg.com - RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Foldout MB Computer Case

Motherboard: Newegg.com - Open Box: MSI PH67S-C43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard

Video Card: Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZDFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Power supply: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Processor: Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I52500

Ram: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL

Optical drive: Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Black 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model TS-H353C - CD / DVD Drives

Hope these work! 
Please let me know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you look over our suggested build list?
Case is OK but Raidmax are more about the bling than quality.
MSI Mobo's are "OK" but Asus & Gigabyte are the better choices for quality/reliability.
XFX GPU's are OK.
Your Mobo is Dual Channel but you have a Tri-Channel set of 1600MHz RAM listed. You'll want a 2x4GB set of 1333MHz for the MSI Mobo you listed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what Tyree said

I wouldn't use raidmax anything in any build I built.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you guys recommend a Good looking case wuth quality under $75? And a different MOBO (under $75 if possible) for the ram i need? it would be greatly appricated! :winking:


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Computer Case(replacement?):Newegg.com - APEVIA X-JUPITER S-Type X-JUPITERS-BK Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

depends your monetry funds

Asus and gigabyte make the best motherboards

Antec, corsair and coolermaster make the best cases.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as greenbrucelee ^
CoolerMaster cases $50- $75: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Cooler Master, $50 - $75, ATX Mid Tower

Antec cases $50-$75: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Antec, $50 - $75

A good quality Mobo under $75 will be MATX.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

I think Lian-Li makes the best cases but most of those are outside of your budget, except for these less expensive versions...
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Lian-Li

All the ATX cases that Newegg sells starting at the least expensive...
Newegg.com - Computer Cases, ATX Computer Cases

Cases are mostly a matter of what you think looks good. They all pretty much work so long as they truly meet the ATX standard. The less expensive ones tend to have sharp corners, less bling and fewer features.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

MATX??? NVM i got it Micro atx.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Micro ATX will fit in an ATX case. Is that the answer to your question? Your question is not clear....sorry.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MATX= Micro ATX= smaller physically and less options.
ATX will be about 12.0" x 10" MATX will be about 9.6" x 8"


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

I hate to be a bother. Can you guys recommend a specific mobo for 32gb ram max. and a radoen 6870 graphics card?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why on earth do you want 32GB RAM?

unless your into heavy video editing or graphics design then anything above 4-8GB RAM is an absolute waste as nothing else will use that much.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

16gb ram? Im using this for gaming but i just wanted to be prepared for the future that way i have enough space so im not getting a new mobo in 1-2years from now.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

MOBO: Newegg.com - MSI H67A-G43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM: Newegg.com - Crucial Ballistix sport 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model BL3KIT51264BA1339

Graphics Card: Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZDFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

will all these work together! New modified list.


----------



## Shaynk (Nov 12, 2011)

You don't want an odd number of sticks of RAM. 8gb of RAM is overkill for every game out right now and will be for a while before anything past 8 becomes necessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

They will work together but I would again suggest a better quality Mobo.
I'm also not a big fan of Ballistix RAM and 8GB is way more than sufficient for anything you want to do now and for some time to come.
Your Mobo is Dual channel so you want a matched pair (2x2 or 2x4GB)of RAM for the best performance.
Have you looked at our suggested build list for ideas? They are all composed of top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea ive looked at the Suggested builds. I dont like AMD and never have. i prefer intel. I have a budget of no more than $700. Whats a dual channel mobo?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to sway you to AMD but with a $700 budget your pretty much locked to AMD. I'm pointing out that your choice of brands is not the best for quality/reliability and you certainly will not have a use for 8GB of RAM and, in reality, probably no more than 4. Using 3RAM sticks on a Dual Channel Mobo will put you into Single Channel Mode and performance will be degraded.
There are no games and few apps that can utilize over 3GB of RAM and we suggest 2x4GB primarily because it's presently more cost efficient . 
A Dual Channel Mobo,simply put, is a Mobo that has 2 or 4 RAM slots. 
In depth explanation: Everything You Need to Know About the Dual-, Triple-, and Quad-Channel Memory Architectures | Hardware Secrets
In the end it's your money and your choice. We can only make recommendations from our experience as PC repairers/builders.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

would 2 X8gb be alright? in a dual channel?


----------



## Shaynk (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes that would be dual channel, since youre on a budget I don't understand why you'd put the money into so much RAM which could be better spent elsewhere. To each they're own I suppose


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

I know I've asked I few times but can u recommend a specific motherboard for intel and DDR3 1600 pc3 12800 240pin


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

Motherboard: Newegg.com - ASRock P67 PRO3 SE LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Ram:Newegg.com - GeIL Enhance CORSA 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model GEC38GB1600C9DC

Video card: Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZDFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Processor: Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I52500

Ok I'm praying all these will be compatible?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I recommend AMD my self. I have used AMD for years with no problems. With your budget I can build you an AMD build like this with no corners cut. You can get a high quality build with plenty of power. 

PSU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

DVD drive
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG CD/DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model SH-222AB - CD / DVD Burners

Case
Newegg.com - Antec Sonata Proto Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

HDD
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GMA-USB3 AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Video Card
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

PSU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

RAM
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL

CPU
Newegg.com - AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4100WMGUSBX

Total price $663.23 See you have enough money to buy a good PC game.

All the parts in it are Top of the line. All the parts will last long and live long. I am sorry that it is AMD. But if you go intel you would have to cut corners and go for lower quality parts. With lower quality parts the life span of your system will drop and it will not run as well. 

If you have any questions just post.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

But will mine above timer5 be compatible?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

The RAM is a 4GB module. They have been known to cause problems. It is best to get a 2x2GB ram set up. Also ASrock are not known for their quality when it comes to motherboards. The best brands are Gigabyte and ASUS. 

Yes they are compatible but the quality is not were it should be at. You never want to go cheap on the Motherboard. 

If you want 8GB just go with 2 sets of these. They are DDR3 and Duel channel and compatible with most Motherboards. 

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

polakcasimir said:


> Motherboard: Newegg.com - ASRock P67 PRO3 SE LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Ram:Newegg.com - GeIL Enhance CORSA 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model GEC38GB1600C9DC
> 
> ...


Much better. I've seen a lot of issues with Geil RAM.
Good quality RAM for $1 more: Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2B1600C9


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

I need more than 4gb.


----------



## polakcasimir (Nov 28, 2011)

New gigabyte MOBO: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

good choice


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

polakcasimir said:


> I need more than 4gb.


Sorry about the RAM link. I meant to link to a 2x4 pair: Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2B1600C9


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why do you need more than 4GB?


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost all the modern boards will accept 16 gigs of RAM, so its not really a matter of finding a board that will accept 16 gigs as it is a matter of finding a good quality board that will do what you need it to do. I am preferential to Asus boards. I would start out with 2 sticks of 4 gigs each, since RAM is so cheap now, and then add more if you ever need to. I prefer 1.5 volt, 1600 Corsair Vengeance.

I have gone over 4 gigs of RAM just having a number of applications and browser windows open. It is not uncommon for this to happen.


----------

